# Spiel Empfehlungen



## TheGamerzZ (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Ich suche ein neues Spiel für den PC. Irgendwas wofür es sich auch lohnt die 40-60€ auszugeben. Grafisch sollte es auch ganz gut sein, ist aber nicht Priorität. Meine Spiele bisher: CoD: MW3, Battlefield 3, Crysis 2, Fifa 12, Dead Space, Skyrim. 
Danke


----------



## target2804 (15. Oktober 2012)

für 400-600€ bekommst du keine "hochwertigen" gamer PC. eher ein mittelding.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...chtige-konfiguration-fuer-mich-finden.html#01 klick dich da durch und schau mal, was zu dir passt und poste es hier.

ich persönlich würde bei einem gaming pc unter dem hier:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
 nichts anfangen. --> 750€

bei deinem budget gibts eher sowas hier:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i3-3220, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80637I33220)
1 x Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)
1 x ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5, Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (90-C1CRT0-L0UAY0BZ)
1 x ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Sella (84000000053)
1 x Xigmatek Asgard Pro (CCC-AE37BS-U02)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-430W/BN180)
610€

übertakten fällt bei dem budget eh flach^^


----------



## TheGamerzZ (15. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> für 400-600€ bekommst du keine "hochwertigen" gamer PC. eher ein mittelding.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/239896-leitfaden-die-richtige-konfiguration-fuer-mich-finden.html#01 klick dich da durch und schau mal, was zu dir passt und poste es hier.
> 
> ich persönlich würde bei einem gaming pc unter dem hier:
> ...



Fälscher Blog xD??


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> für 400-600€ bekommst du keine "hochwertigen" gamer PC. eher ein mittelding.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...chtige-konfiguration-fuer-mich-finden.html#01 klick dich da durch und schau mal, was zu dir passt und poste es hier.
> 
> ich persönlich würde bei einem gaming pc unter dem hier:
> ...


 ähm target sieht schonmal gut aus
Bloß leider der falsche Thread

@TE: manche finden Borderlands 2 sehr gut.


----------



## beren2707 (15. Oktober 2012)

Target, der Powerspammer.

@Topic: Hast du nur diese Spiele momentan? Keine anderen (älteren), weil du PC-Neuling bist? Wenn du Dead Space hast, kann ich schon mal den zweiten Teil empfehlen, der ist auch sehr gut und ist mittlerweile sehr günstig.


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du Spiele suchst die ihr Geld mehr als Wert sind versuchs mal mit Fallout 3 oder Fallout New Vegas oder Metro 2033.


----------



## v-rin (15. Oktober 2012)

Kann dir auch Borderlands 2 empfehlen!!!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Oktober 2012)

dAs mit dem Ego shooter ausrichtung 
fear
und alle add on fear2 
borderlands, man sollte aber rpg Elemente mögen und drufhalten Jung drufhalten teil 2 lohnt sich auch sofern man es mag
bioshock (2) bin grad wieder dabei einfach herrlich
Medal of honour pa
call of duty 2
Portal und portal 2 etwas mal was anderes
Und die üblichen 
half life
half life 2 und addons
crysis und addon
crysis 2 mit textur patch (wichtig)
metro2032
deus ex (besonders) dues ex 2weniger gut deus ex 3 perfekt
hard reset vorsicht Old school taktik extrem schwer
Duke nukem forever grafisch bäääh humor Pubertät Spielweise oldschool
ansonsten fear 3 kenn ich noch nicht. soll aber schlechter sein als teil 2


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Oktober 2012)

Dishonored? Soll ja nur gute Wertungen haben und kostet bei Amazon 40 Euro


----------



## TheGamerzZ (15. Oktober 2012)

MOD6699 schrieb:


> Dishonored? Soll ja nur gute Wertungen haben und kostet bei Amazon 40 Euro


 
Das finde ich auch ganz interessant


----------



## Low (15. Oktober 2012)

Jo Dishonored ist mal was anderes wenn auch leider sehr kurz.


----------



## Rolk (15. Oktober 2012)

TheGamerzZ schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch ganz interessant


 
Da soll aber die Spielzeit übel kurz sein.


Edit:
Zwei Dumme, ein Gedanke.


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Beantwortung einer Frage die ich eigentlich noch gar nicht gestellt hatte 

Dann greif ich zu Dark Souls


----------



## TheGamerzZ (15. Oktober 2012)

Wie ist eigentlich Fufa 13 xD?? Hat das schon wer gespielt und ist der Unterschied zu FIFA 12 groß??


----------



## Low (16. Oktober 2012)

Lol traeum weiter, cod bietet mehr Awechslung. 
@TE mit Dark Souls machst du alles Richtig


----------

